# Thinking of transferring to Alder Hey - any views welcome



## Bushy (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi

Our 4yo daughter is currently under the care of our local hospital. We are getting progressively more concerned about the quality of care and advice we are getting. Consequently I am planning to speak to our GP about transferring to Alder Hey. Does anyone use Alder Hey - particularly with a young child? All feedback gratefully received.


----------



## margie (Nov 17, 2011)

I know there is at least one member whose child attends Alder Hey - but they are a lot older, plus the person in question hasn't logged in for a while.

You might get more response or find some parents who use Alder Hey on the children with diabetes website

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 17, 2011)

Hiya 


Is it you who is asking on the CWD email group?

Just wondered as this same conversation is going on there as well today?  Could be a coincidence so if not you then go and have a look.

www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org 

It is on the toddlers email group.


----------

